# my breeding plan



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

well my budgies are going to be bred after the loft is built.we will stop by simbads bird house and pick up a few paairs of birds.we will try to handfeed the chicks after i learned and i will be able to charge more since they are handfed.
and when december strikes i should probably have enough money to buy a cokatiel(the loft will be built october 2005).or i can save money off the number of parakeets sold and slowly reach the amount needed for a bird,supplies and cage.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

You should not have to hand feed them. After they are old enough to leave the box you can hand tame them. Be sure that when you get your birds do not get an extra hen. And its better in a colany breeding program to have an extra cock.. As hens get really agressive and destroy eggs and young if not paired in a colany. If you check breeders you can get a much better price in buying your birds. Budgies for about 3 to 10 dollars cocketiels for 20 to fifty. But stores and such have to make a profit.


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

ummm lee i want to buy a hand fed cockatiel(100$).with a decent cage.(389.99$)


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

In the stores and such they cost more and hand tamed costs more. Breeders for breeding from people that raise them you can get them for a decent price. I knew a person that had 500 pair of cocketiels. He sold young for 20 dollars each. You can check around find a breeder and probably get set up on your breeder pairs at a fare price. Is what I am saying.


----------

